# Please help. Can't get satelite 129 on dish network? Have tried a lot of things!



## beam me up (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello, I have a hopper and the dish with 3 LNBs and am/was running a dual node switch and I lost Sat 129 and thus have lost a ton of HD channels. At first I thought it could have been my mount as it isn't that great so I went and adjusted and adjusted forever and I can get 110 and 119 good but can't get anything on 129. Finally gave up and called my dish installer and I wasn't home so I told him what was going on and he put a new one node switch on it(i'm currently only using one receiver and used to run 2 and a joey). He also pointed the dish he said I had it very close and he got 129 to work and swapped the nodes as he thought that was the problem. So I get home and try it and still nothing on 129. So I am thinking maybe it's the cable? So i swap it for the one that was on the other node and swap to that wire on the dish. Nothing on 129 still but 110-119 still have signal. So at this point I am thinking maybe it's the receiver possibly. Swap receivers with the one I wasn't using and same thing. Signal on 110-119 and no 129. 

So it has to be the dish isn't aligned properly or the LNBs are bad correct? I'm not sure how the LNBs work but with a 3 LNB setup is it possible they all 3 wouldn't work on one sat but would work on the 2 others? Installed claimed he aligned it and got 129. Not sure what to think.


Any help is greatly appreciated as I've been fighting this for days in the freezing cold and I want my HD! Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what H you have (read white label on rear side or press sysinfo button) ? H1,H2 or H3 ? does it have latest FW version ? how low is 129W sat at your LOS (use dishpointer.com site) ? any trees/branches blocking LOS (use phone/tablet app for that) ?
I would check that LNBF-129 by blocking 110/119W "eyes" by aluminum foil and repoint 129W "eye" to 119W (mark current angles of your dish before that !)


----------



## beam me up (Jan 20, 2018)

I am 99% sure I have a hopper 2. I know it's not the hooper 3 and pretty sure not hopper 1. 

I don't think anything should be blocking the line of site as it was just fine a week or so ago and nothing has changed since then.

So are each of the LNBs(or eyes) for each sat? such as one of them is for 110, one is for 119 and one is for 129? I know there are 3 cables that come out of them and hook to the node(which i now only have 2 cables hooked up).

Elevation shows 34.4 I think. 

Can I pick up 129 off of any of the 3 LNBS and make it work? Right now it's the only one I care about and it's killing me not to have the HD! haha. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you'll need check 129W LNBF itself, perhaps it has intermittent issue (tech got the signals), so do cover middle and right "eyes" if you look into "the eyes" standing behind a reflector;
then rotate no more then 10 degree to the left (counterclockwise, if you will look to the dish from top), you should get reading of 119W, dismiss a message "wrong sat";
while you at the dish - get it from H2 (is it H2 ? - press Sysinfo button !) dish pointing screen, the tilt angle by your ZIP


----------



## beam me up (Jan 20, 2018)

P Smith said:


> you'll need check 129W LNBF itself, perhaps it has intermittent issue (tech got the signals), so do cover middle and right "eyes" if you look into "the eyes" standing behind a reflector;
> then rotate no more then 10 degree to the left (counterclockwise, if you will look to the dish from top), you should get reading of 119W, dismiss a message "wrong sat";
> while you at the dish - get it from H2 (is it H2 ? - press Sysinfo button !) dish pointing screen, the tilt angle by your ZIP


Thanks for the reply! It says Model: Hopper and then Model 40.0.

So the left eye, if I am looking from behind the reflector is for sat 129W specifically?

I don't have anything where I can input a zip code that I can see what my tilt angle needs to be. How far off can 129 be if I am getting 110 and 119? 110 is in 70s on signal strength and 119 is around 30-35.

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

looks like it's H1 ... what FW version on it ? 40.0 is remote's model
yes, you are looking directly into left "eye" from behind the dish, as RF wave coming into it from the dish
10-12 degree to the left and wave up-down little bit on elevation, you will get same signals as before for 119W (hope you wrote it down or your memory better then mine  ), if you'll hit 119W by 129W "eye" eg LNBF


----------

